# My new ride



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just picked this up today.



















Anybody got an idea where the serial # would be located. 

I have been told I can determine if I need to get the reinforcement kit for the mirage drive or not by the serial #.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice boat.

You can find the location of your serial number by clicking the link below (ya big dummy).

http://www.hobiecat.com/support/index.html

Just click on "Product Support" under the "Kayaks" tab once you're there. 



> Serial number location on Hobie Kayaks
> 
> Serial numbers on Hobie Kayaks are located on the transom or rear of the hull. The number is hand-engraved using a vibration tool. The number is on the underside of the rear of the boat, on the right side. Newer boats have a rectangular, raised, ridge around the serial number to make it easier to find. You can rub a small amount of graphite or soil into the serial number engraving to make it easier to read. Serial numbers use the following format: (example CCMB2345H989)
> 
> ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Nice boat.
> 
> You can find the location of your serial number by clicking the link below (ya big dummy).
> 
> ...


Thanks (Ya meat eater) for the link, I was gonna look on the site if nobody replied but wanted to show off the new ride....


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

There's also an upgrade on the rudder lift lever. The upgrade is an assembly with a screw that bolts through the shaft as apposed to seating on a flat spot filed on the shaft, which was prone to shifting, causing the set screw to backout the plastic lever. It happened to mine, also purchased used, I called WRO and they hooked me up with a new one. Replacement was not too bad, a set of vice grips are handy if you're doing it by yourself. 
You're going to have a blast in that yak, it's amazing what you can fish in (weather wise) the turbo fins are a big plus. 

Congrats, Tim


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

seeknfin said:


> There's also an upgrade on the rudder lift lever. The upgrade is an assembly with a screw that bolts through the shaft as apposed to seating on a flat spot filed on the shaft, which was prone to shifting, causing the set screw to backout the plastic lever. It happened to mine, also purchased used, I called WRO and they hooked me up with a new one. Replacement was not too bad, a set of vice grips are handy if you're doing it by yourself.
> You're going to have a blast in that yak, it's amazing what you can fish in (weather wise) the turbo fins are a big plus.
> 
> Congrats, Tim


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Congrats on the new ride !! When you going to get some slime on it ??


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jay b said:


> Congrats on the new ride !! When you going to get some slime on it ??


Heading up to the mountains to do a sweet water trip with the old yak this weekend, need to do some rigging on the new ride next week so hopefully putting some flatties in it next weekend.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Ho!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Heading up to the mountains to do a sweet water trip


The sweet water is down here homey, well just a bit salty, but sweet....

Skunk


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Nice boat Cd.

What does the S.U.V stand for?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice yak ;-)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

J_Lannon said:


> Nice boat Cd.
> 
> What does the S.U.V stand for?


I dont have a clue LOL.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Awesome yak: that's the exact one I'd like to get. How do you like it so far? Is it fast? How stable is it?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Awesome yak: that's the exact one I'd like to get. How do you like it so far? Is it fast? How stable is it?


I like it alot, its real pretty. Fast? I had her doing 70 down the interstate today. Stable? Got a lil wobble trying to get above 70 so I backed it down and she did fine.

Hopefully I actually get it in the water this weekend...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*S.u.v.*

Sport Utility Vechicle --

That is the impression I get fom the Web site.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice. I guess that means no more beachin' it for you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congats. Good luck.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats Clay. Looks fun now go get some slime on it!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nope, not sport utility vehicle...


Submerged, upside down....Vertically.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> Nope, not sport utility vehicle...
> 
> 
> Submerged, upside down....Vertically.


LOL, when I tried to get in it for the first time today I thought thats what was going to happen.

Seemed a lot tippier than my main stream but once I got into it, seems its got good secondary stabilization. Tracks like a champ and is fast. I'd say I'm pretty happy with it.

Oh yeah, put 4 flounder to 19" and 3 stripers to 25" in the boat on its maiden voyage.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I just checked out the spec's on that boat.

At 33" wide............... the Mirage must be super stable.

My Wilderness Ride 135 is VERY stable at 32". I almost have to stand on the very edge of it to get it to flip.

But then again, I'm built like a tooth pick.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

J_Lannon said:


> I just checked out the spec's on that boat.
> 
> At 33" wide............... the Mirage must be super stable.
> 
> ...


LOL, well I'm built kinda, well, round...

There was a reason I started the FAT Guys in Kayaks LOL...


----------

